
Ask HN: What do/don't you like in job interviews? - alexwawl
Hello, I&#x27;m maker of Worfor (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;worfor.com). I&#x27;m working on optimization hiring process right now.
I know how stressful and useless can be tech interviews sometimes. I&#x27;m trying to resolve this problem. Sometimes you can&#x27;t avoid this step of hiring process because you should know you are hiring right person. But in most cases interviewers ask a lot of questions which will not related to your future job. Right now this process depends on whom you get as an interviewer but I want to optimize it as much as possible. I guess better way to do it - ask community.
So here my few questions:
What do you like and what you don&#x27;t like in tech interviews?
What do your prefer to do instead of tech interviews, algorithmic tasks, etc.
Also It will be good if you share your experience, opinion or any feedback.
======
byoung2
I'm going through this now...I've had the same interview half a dozen times
where I get asked the same question: "we have your resume/CV but give us an
overview of your background and qualifications." Maybe let people record a
prepared statement and interviewers can watch that first. And then the basic
tech questions asked over the phone (what is a promise, what does the spread
operator do), they should use a recognized online skills assessment. And then
they all want a programming puzzle. Again, an online puzzle should be done
once under timed conditions and then multiple companies can see it. So with
the video, test results and puzzle out of the way, there's less you need to
say on the phone.

~~~
alexwawl
So it would be better if you pass different programming puzzles and did basic
tech interview once per 3 month (for example). And companies based on your
results will invite you for 2 interviews. Something like: 1) Welcome
interview, where you can ask any questions about company and they can ask any
questions about your personality. 2) More detailed tech interview that related
to your future job?

It will save time for you because you will not answer for any basic tech
questions 5 times per day. You did it only once per 3 month for example. Is it
good option?

~~~
byoung2
That would be better than the current process.

